

How to fire a programmer - bob_slydell

Ignoring the issues surrounding the decision to let a programmer go. What should the team/management do when firing a programmer?<p>* What do you tell the rest of the team?
* How do you actually go about firing someone?
* What do you do if they have copies of code/data on their laptops?
* How does the team move forward after this decision?
======
khanm
You should make it as quick and painless as possible, first thing in the
morning and on a Friday. (so that they have the weekend to think about what
happened and so that they dont show up on say tuesday if you fired them on
monday...awkward)

Get everyone who sits around them first to be occupied in a meeting somewhere
else.

5-10 min later...

Then arrive at the employee's desk and tell them that you would like to speak
with them for a moment outside. just make a remark as they get up to get any
personal belongings.

walk them out the door and let them know that you appreciate their efforts but
seem to come to a conclusion that they will not be needed anymore and that HR
will have anything they really need from their personal work desk at the end
of the day.

First thing Monday let everyone know in a one on one meeting that the employee
has been discharged in a serious way.

No one should be making a big deal out of this.

the end...

------
shortlived
Regarding "how" - do it fast and quick. We recently had some drawn out reorg
at my company and it was really stressful knowing something might happen to
you. When a firing does it happen, it should be as quick and painless as
possible. To move forward, do just that. Give the team a quick explanation of
what happened, and then move on with life and start searching for a
replacement.

PS - I am not a manager. This is just from observation.

------
warmwaffles
If they signed a Non-Disclosure Act then you are covered legally to sue the
living crap out of them should they use or distribute the code.

If they have code on their laptops make sure they delete it obviously and get
with your attorney.

Just let them go, and let the team know along with the programmer in question
as to why you let them go.

~~~
nika
There really is no practical way to "make sure" they delete anything. They
could have seen the writing on the wall weeks ago and smuggled code out.

If I was bringing my own laptop into a job, and they fired me and wanted to
see what was on my laptop, the response I'd give them is "show me a court
order."

This is one of the reasons why it is a good idea to provide your employees
with the equipment they need to do the job.

If it is their laptop, then you do not have the right to go snooping around in
it, you pretty much (absent prior written agreement) have to take their word
that they have or will delete anything proprietary.

~~~
tst
Nonetheless, many people steal data from their former employer:
[http://www.cio.com/article/481883/More_Than_Half_of_Fired_Em...](http://www.cio.com/article/481883/More_Than_Half_of_Fired_Employees_Steal_Data)

 _[...] employees on the day they were laid off all tried to grab corporate
information about high-worth individuals thinking it could help them in the
future._

Maybe this should be taken in consideration for your firing process.

------
nika
Firing someone is one of the situations where you can get into legal trouble.
So the best advice I can give is to not be heavy handed, and be respectful of
the subjects rights and feelings.

The best opportunity to do it would be if they stay later than the rest of the
team, or come in earlier, to do it away from the rest of the team. It is
humiliating to fire someone and then parade them in front of the team. Asking
them to stay late (Eg: 5:30 if the team goes home at 5) on a friday night
might be a good way to do it.

You inform them that they have signed a confidentiality agreement and need to
delete any copies of proprietary code or data they may have.

Be sure to give them some severance, unless they committed a heinous crime.
Some companies make you sign an agreement not to sue as part of severance.
Have all this work out after you fire them, rather than on the spot. (You
don't want to force them to give up rights in an emotional situation, where
they are ambushed by the firing and thus, by definition, have not had an
opportunity to consult with a lawyer.)

Whatever they have done, realize this is a failure on your part. Treat them
respectfully, and do not fall into the trap of attempting to rationalize or
justify it. IF you can give them an honest answer as to why (assuming this is
not for cause) then do so. Otherwise they may well assume it is for age,
religion, skin color, etc.

Having a letter of recommendation written "To whom it may concern" beforehand
and signed by signficiant people in the company (if this is a startup, that
means the CEO) would be a classy thing to do. (again assuming it is not for
cause.)

If it is for cause then you have to tell them the cause. If they dispute it,
then say that decision to fire is made and if they wish to they can of course
consult a lawyer.

The team will move forward even if you do everything wrong. But how you treat
the employee, no matter what they did, will affect how the team sees you. So,
treat them as you would want to be treated.

